# Prime day advice for you new drivers



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I know they sent out an email asking everyone to open up their availability for prime day.

A lot of you are probably so tired of refreshing you are going to open up your availability from 12 to 12 thankful for what offers you get thrown your way.

Don't be a sucker. Many warehouses are going to offer surge prices to keep up with demand. Notice they sent out that message earlier this year that they don't adjust the rate after the fact. If you take a 3 hour for 54 and they offer it for 75 later. You still get the 54.

Last year I did three four hour logistics blocks at 88 a pop. Brought home 264 for about 6 hours of driving. The days of 4 hour blocks only taking 90 minutes are long gone unfortunately. I also believe they now max you out at 8/9 hours a day too.

Make lots of money next week. It's going to be as good as it gets until the holidays roll around


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

Yea i get 9 hours max per day at my warehouse. I just dont get increased rate blocks here at this warehouse. It would have to be raining hard on prime day so im not hoping for anything good. I will hold out and wait as long as possible before accepting any blocks.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I would like to add that don't take 24hr advance blocks. They don't normally offer increase rates for those blocks. Take the blocks as they are offered on the day of.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

The


Shangsta said:


> I know they sent out an email asking everyone to open up their availability for prime day.
> 
> A lot of you are probably so tired of refreshing you are going to open up your availability from 12 to 12 thankful for what offers you get thrown your way.
> 
> ...


Don t be a sucker prime day or no prime day! Don't accept 3.30 hrs blocks those are 4 hrs blocks! Weak up and smell the coffee.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Marco55 said:


> The
> 
> Don t be a sucker prime day or no prime day! Don't accept 3.30 hrs blocks those are 4 hrs blocks! Weak up and smell the coffee.


My 3.5 hrs blocks have never taken more than 3 hrs


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> My 3.5 hrs blocks have never taken more than 3 hrs


Because you aren't an idiot.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> My 3.5 hrs blocks have never taken more than 3 hrs


What s your point ! you want to make less money or more! Amazon does not pay market rates ! It should be $35 and hour not $18! Lol



Marco55 said:


> What s your point ! you want to make less money or more! Amazon does not pay market rates ! It should be $35 and hour not $18! Or are you trying to tell me amazon is fair !Lol


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Marco55 said:


> What s your point ! you want to make less money or more! Amazon does not pay market rates ! It should be $35 and hour not $18! Lol


Lol it's is. I frequently finish in half the time


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Marco55 said:


> Amazon does not pay market rates !


That's patently false, on its face. Clearly Amazon's pay is perfectly aligned with the market, because they get just enough drivers to deliver all the packages each day... and they bump up the prices to stimulate supply when demand spikes too high. That's market efficiency at its finest.

Clearly your "should" is broken. Try to get that checked out.


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I know they sent out an email asking everyone to open up their availability for prime day.
> 
> A lot of you are probably so tired of refreshing you are going to open up your availability from 12 to 12 thankful for what offers you get thrown your way.
> 
> ...


Any chance they remove the daily 9 hr cap? It's the biggest drawback to amazon currently.

Or possibly the 40hr max.......


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Effin joke... I get this email at 1:45 am and 4:00am in the morning.


Opportunities are NOW AVAILABLE in the Amazon Flex app to earn an increased rate of $60 for delivery blocks (estimated to take 3 hours) completed 6 a.m. to 11 p.m., Wednesday, July 12 only.

Just open the app and tap "Offers".


Thank you for delivering smiles with us!
The Amazon Flex Team

*Previously accepted blocks will not reflect the increased rates. Each time you accept a block, the rate indicated in the app will be the rate you will receive for that block.

Then get two reserved blocks for 7/12 for $54 just right now, when I'm actually awake. Hate this aholes playing these little games.

Don't accept reserved blocks for 7/12 people!!!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I got the email for the 11th 12th and 13th

I have a question though are you going in there and declining being reserved blocks or just not doing anything? I wonder if you decline if they show up again 24hr in advance


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Just block off your availability in the calendar, if you're confident the prices are going to get bumped and you can snag enough work. 

Of course they'll try to trick everyone into accepting $18/hr reserved -- that's their opening offer in the negotiations. 

I reject that offer with great scorn and prejudice, and decline to dignify such a pitiful gesture with a counter-offer.... Try again, Amazon. Because you need us way more than we need you next week.

You have to ask yourself -- do you feel lucky? Hell, we've been getting $22-25/hr most weekends at DCH4, in beautiful weather, for 3 hr blocks. Prime traffic better be at least that good.

Or who knows, it's possible the whole thing will be a dud and we'll all sit at home stewing in self-pity and regret. (more so than usual)


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I turned my calendar off for the 11th, still got an offer.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm getting reserved blocks at a higher rate


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I got one reserved offer for Tuesday for 80 for 4 hour blocks I took it since it's only one block


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Is this the calm before the storm ??


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Here they're already offering $21/hr for Thursday and Friday (7/13-14), which should be after the worst is over. I forget what the emails for Wednesday said.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Here they're already offering $21/hr for Thursday and Friday (7/13-14), which should be after the worst is over. I forget what the emails for Wednesday said.


It's starting to creep up now here in Seattle also ... 18 blocks 4rs starting at $88


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

Nothing happening in Columbus apparently. Reserved blocks went out and I got 1. For Monday...


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Here they're already offering $21/hr for Thursday and Friday (7/13-14), which should be after the worst is over. I forget what the emails for Wednesday said.


Actually prime day the 11th so 13th might be the busiest for .com orders


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

We had Thursday and Friday reserved offers at 20 an hour in Riverside


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Already started some sales according to the website. I think it's mostly just household stuff for now but could help bump up sales. Let's hope so!


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Actually prime day the 11th so 13th might be the busiest for .com orders


They've really already started their garage sales ( prime day )... The are even targeting Amazon non prime members with huge discounts and giveaways to drive that traffic to the prime pump .


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Maybe that explains this afternoon showing the 4.5 hour blocks


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

And being a Hundred and Five here. 105* They gave up a 4:30-9:00 for $81. Hope I'm done by 8.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

My app shows 108 ugh too hot good luck!!!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ugh, so is mine.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Hopefully the rain will start soon it already hit Hemet. It's dark out and feels not quite as bad.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ya the car needs a bath, but we know how it goes here, a few drops just to mess it up. Was kind a thinking Yucaipa might be nice.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

My friend in Hemet said 5 minutes of rain lol


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

The last 2 frames on the sat site shows its moving this way. Ya think Amazon knows this. Hmm... we shall see.


----------



## Flexibility (Oct 2, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I know they sent out an email asking everyone to open up their availability for prime day.
> 
> A lot of you are probably so tired of refreshing you are going to open up your availability from 12 to 12 thankful for what offers you get thrown your way.
> 
> ...


Are they going to remove the daily hour limit for Prime Day like the holidays? I know the Seattle-Tacoma market has pretty consistent availability of blocks, unlike other areas. At this point, I have only accepted one reserve block, after Prime Day.

Also, I have been avoiding the 3 hour blocks. I took one on Easter and got burned...as many or more packages as a 4 hour with commercial deliveries included...on Easter Sunday??

I have been doing this for close to a year now and it annoys me that the drivers that have become more efficient over time are being offered these lower paying 3 hour blocks. I rarely return packages and I rarely call support. Shouldn't that be rewarded instead of punished?

End rant/


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Marco55 said:


> Amazon does not pay market rates !


They don't seem to have a hard time getting drivers so it appears to me they have the market rate just fine.

If it surges this early just imagine the surge the day of.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Flexibility said:


> Are they going to remove the daily hour limit for Prime Day like the holidays? I know the Seattle-Tacoma market has pretty consistent availability of blocks, unlike other areas. At this point, I have only accepted one reserve block, after Prime Day.
> 
> Also, I have been avoiding the 3 hour blocks. I took one on Easter and got burned...as many or more packages as a 4 hour with commercial deliveries included...on Easter Sunday??
> 
> ...


In our warehouse they only offer the four-hour blocks at 9:30 a.m.


----------

